# Feeding hatchling pigeons



## Pixie (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi ya ,
Does anybody out there have any advice on feeding hatchling pigeons?
I am a rehabber and frequently care for orphaned pigeons.I am experienced with gavage feeding and the general care of nestling pigeons.
However,I just received a call from a woman that has two pet pigeons who have laid eggs recently.Twice it has happened where they hatch and then die.She has not seen the parents feeding them.
Now it has happened again where one has died but one is still hanging on,and she would like to know if I could help it.I would like to give it a try,but have never rehabbed a pigeon right after hatching(hatched last night).
The question also would be,why are these birds dying after hatching?
Any advice would be apreciated!-Pixie


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Pixie:

SIDS in baby pigeons can be a classic symptom of paratyphoid a/k/a salmonellosis.

The parents may be harboring this and it can be passed on directly to the embryo.

Mom and dad should be tested, and if that's not going to happen--Silver Bullet time! A 14-day course of Baytil should be given to both parents at once.

If the paratyphoid scenario is correct--and that's an "if"--the baby is a carrier and should not be paired up with a healthy bird(I'm referring to your other post).

I'd continue crop feeding the baby and I may try cephalexin or amoxicillin--Baytril is quite harsh--if the little one appears to be failing.

Once the little on feathers out (a few yellow sprouts still visible are okay), I may do a course of Baytril on him.

Best of luck to you!

--Ray


----------



## iffan (Jun 15, 2002)

Get some baby bird formula and syringe feed the baby. Take a look at the place where those pigeons are housed. I have seen many birds die because they are born where the temp is to hot, or nest material is too dirty, which to a hatchling can be fatal. Paratypoid could be a problem, but in most instances the babies usually die in the shell, either way it might be a good idea to get them checked out if dead babies keep occuring. Take a look at the parents and see how they feel , eat and poo, this could give you indications as to how healthy they are. Also , some pigeons just dont make good parents!! I know alot of great breeders that take health of their birds very seriuosly, and no matter how exceptional the bird may race and show they just dont want to raise babies: they stop incubating the eggs, or just plain ignore them, or smash and stop on the babies when they hatch, disease is not always the answer unless you suspect it then get them checked.


----------

